# 6 year old pitbull with tender rear legs.



## TNTnanaimoBC (Jan 2, 2011)

hello members of gopitbull.com, i adopted a bully breed 3 years ago , he was 3 when i got him he is now 6.i find when i come home tony will be very stiff and not very mobile , when i touch his back legs he yelps and whins, not sure what it is but it seems to go away after he walks around a bit,but it is a reaccuring thing. any idea's or sudgestions i dont like seeing him in pain. and im not sure i want to take him to a vet to tell me information i already know.also do dogs get arthritis from over activity???we do alot of heabey runnign on ruff terrain, could it be he is being over excised and stiff from our activitys? any information will be a great help thank you.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It could be a lot of things. Is it his hips or his knees do you know? You might try giving him glusomine/chondroitin. I would hold off on all the excerise too.


----------



## TNTnanaimoBC (Jan 2, 2011)

it seems to be more near is hamstrings and his bum cheeks,seems to be more muscular.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

H e could have pulled a muscle if that is the case he should be a crate rest so he doesn't continue to hurt himself.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd do a week or so of crate rest and see how the dog is acting, leash easy walking only. If there is still an issue a vet visit and most likely x-rays are warranted. there are way too many types of injuries it can be to guess most common being pulled muscle, ACL tear, Hip displaysia, arthritis, but things like a fracture sprain, cancer and other issues can also cause lameness


----------



## Novox12 (Feb 8, 2011)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I'd do a week or so of crate rest and see how the dog is acting, leash easy walking only. If there is still an issue a vet visit and most likely x-rays are warranted. there are way too many types of injuries it can be to guess most common being pulled muscle, ACL tear, Hip displaysia, arthritis, but things like a fracture sprain, cancer and other issues can also cause lameness


Great info here!! Something you can do if it only comes to be arthritis is supplementation of omega 3 fatty acids and add some microlactin to the diet. Omega three like fish oil or flax seed oil, they make something called welactin for dogs that is great and duralactin is a good microlactin supplement for dogs. Here is a page I have on inflammation that tells you how it all works.


----------

